# PC-Zusammenstellung



## Sonnenlicht (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich will mir einen PC selber zusammenbauen und brauche dringend Hilfe.

Zusammenstellung:

PC-Gehäuse (noch unschlüssig): evtl. Lian Li PC-7 Plus 7 II silber oder Silentmaxx ST-II Pro silber oder ein anderes schlichtes Gehäuse in silber (Vorschläge sehr erwünscht!)

Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power BQT-E5-450W

Gehäuse-Lüfter: Scythe S-Flex SFF21E 120 mm bzw. Revoltec Air Guard 80 mm

Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P DS3P

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 (sollte man die in der Box nehmen oder lieber Tray?)

RAM: 2x 1024MB MDT PC-6400U

VGA: Asus EAX1950PRO/HTDP (wird nicht für Spiele benutzt, aber für Film- und                                                             Bildbearbeitung, VGA okay?)

VGA-Kühler: Original oder besser Zalman VF900-Cu oder anderer Kühler?

Festplatte/SATA: Samsung Spinpoint HD501LJ

Floppy-Laufwerk:   Vielleicht von NEC (brauche ich für private Zwecke)

Cardreader:  Muss xd-Picture Card lesen können! Welches?

Vorhanden:
Festplatte/IDE: Samsung SP0842N (Bräuchte ich evtl. einen Adapter um sie am  SATA-Anschluss zu installieren? Wollte gerne beide Festplatten im Verbund haben, um auf beide gleichzeitig Zugriff zu haben.)

DVD-Brenner: LG GSA-H10N und Samsung SH-S182M

Dann brauche ich wohl noch Anschluss- und Stromkabel (Rundkabel) für Floppy- und Cardreader, SATA-Festplatte, IDE-Festplatte sowie DVD-Brennern.

Müsste ich sonst noch etwas berücksichtigen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! Insbesondere bei der Gehäuseauswahl und falls keine Gehäuse-Lüfter dabei sind, welche ich dann brauche. Bei dem CPU- und VGA-Lüfter würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Original-Lüfter reichen oder ob andere für meine Zwecke erforderlich sind (keine Spiele). Über andere sachdienliche Hinweise würde ich mich auch freuen, weil es mein 1. PC ist, den ich selber zusammenbaue.

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Resonanz!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## Maik (7. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich schieb das Thema mal rüber ins "Hardware"-Forum, denn das "vB-Testforum" dient zum Ausprobieren der Forums-Funktionen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Juni 2007)

Mh. die Zusammenstellung ist i.O. nur würde ich eher zu einer 790GT raten. auf jedenfall eine Geforce. man sieht schon an der neuen Karte von ATI, dass Nvidia es einfach drauf hat. Es gibt keine Karte von Nvidia die 215Watt schluckt und trotzdem erzielen sie bessere Ergebnisse. auch hat Nvidia seine Karte mehr als ein halbes Jahr vor ATI raus gebracht. bei den anderen Karten verhält es sich ähnlich. Bei der CPU ist der Boxed-Kühler vollkommen ausreichend. natürlich kannst du auch einen Zalman benutzen wenn du mehr Ruhe willst als der Boxed ohnehin bietet. Wenn du Rundkabel möchtest würde ich dir ein Liberty Netzteil von Enermax empfehlen. Die Serie ist modular aufgebaut und Kabel können nach bedarf angeschlossen und auch komplett aus dem Gehäuse entfernt werden. Ich würde dir auch dazu raten 1 oder 2 Gehäuselüfter zu installieren.


----------



## Sonnenlicht (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo michaelsinterface,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Aufmerksamkeit!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht

Hallo Raubkopierer,

erst einmal vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe inzwischen alles recherchiert. Netzteil Enermax Liberty wäre okay. Würde das Netzteil mit 400W reichen oder besser mit 500W? 

PC-Gehäuse habe ich mich jetzt für "Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-SWNA2-GP - silver - Window" entschieden. Das ist etwas günstiger und eine Dämmung ist evtl. auch gar nicht erforderlich oder sieht Du das anders?

Die von Dir vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte "Nvidia Geforce 7900GT" ist wohl besser als die "Asus EAX1950 PRO/HDTP", aber mir letztlich dann doch zu teuer. Mein Limmit  sind 150,00 EUR.

Vielleicht hast Du noch oder jemand anders einen Tipp wie die Festplatten eingebaut werden (1 SATA-Anschluss und 1 IDE-Anschluss)?

Gruß
Sonnlicht


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Mh. für die Platte wäre es evtl. eine Lösung, dass du bei den Laufwerken (DVD/DVD-Brenner) eins mit IDE und eins mit S-ATA hast. So kannst du am ersten IDE-Port die Festplatte und das IDE-Laufwerk anschließen und am S-ATA die andere Festplatte mit dem 2. Laufwerk. Nicht ideal die Lösung aber es sollte funktionieren. Das IDE-Laufwerk deshalb, weil viele Systeme bei der Installation mit S-ATA-Laufwerken nicht zurecht kommen und z.B. XP für viele S-ATA-Controller Treiber von Diskette einbinden muss um die Festplatten überhaupt beschreiben zu können.
Im Endeffekt ist das Gehäuse relativ egal. Dämmung gibt halt weniger Lautstärke. Wobei die Lüfter von AMDs schon recht laut werden können im Gegensatz zu den relativ niedrigen Temperaturen und daraus resultierenden Drehzahlen des Core 2 Duo. teilweise steht der Lüfter sogar. Bei Grafikkarten kannst du ja auch einfach eine 7600GT nehmen. 
Wenn ich jetzt mal schnell den Verbrauch überschlage (Grafikkarte ca. 100Watt, CPU von AMD 125Watt, Laufwerke, Festplatten, Mainboard und sonstige Einsteckkarten großzügige 150Watt) landet man summa sumarum bei 375Watt. und da der letzte Wert recht großzügig ist sollte das Netzteil mehr als ausreichend sein. wenn du das Geld übrig hast kannst du natürlich auch ein Liberty mit mehr Leistung kaufen.


----------



## Sonnenlicht (8. Juni 2007)

Ich wollte sowieso eine CPU Intel Core 2 und keine von AMD nehmen. Dann brauche ich mir um den Lüfter ja keine Gedanken machen, wenn er eh kaum zu hören ist. Für meine IDE-Festplatte werde ich wohl einen S-ATA Adapter kaufen. Der ist nicht so teuer. Mal sehen, ob es damit dann funktioniert. Ein Diskettenlaufwerk und einen Cardreader brauche ich ohnehin. Falls es nicht klappt, kann ich dann immer noch umdisponieren.

Ich werde wohl ein 400W Netzteil nehmen, wenn es so ausreichend ist. Mit der Grafikkarte  bin ich immer noch unentschlossen, weil die "Asus EAX1950 Pro/HDTP" recht gut bei dem Test lt. PC Games Hardware Magazin mit Note 2,95 und "Asus EN7600GT Silent" mit Note 3,53** (**abgewertet, weshalb weiß ich nicht, weil ich die entsprechende Ausgabe 07/2006 nicht habe) bewertet worden ist. Preislich werden wohl beide ungefähr gleich sein.

Vielleicht kannst Du noch mal auf die Grafikkarte eingehen. Gerne lasse ich mich eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Ich hab die beiden Karten anhand der Werte einmal verglichen und die Nvidia ist ein kleines bisschen besser. und ich bin sowieso Nvidia-Symphatisant.


----------

